# Preposizioni con i giorni



## Katren

Ciao!
Si dice In domenica o A domenica?
Per esempio:
A domenica vado a palestra. 
In domenica vado a palestra.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve

Ci serve una frase intera e un contesto per capire cosa vuoi dire

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## bearded

Salve, Katren, e benvenuta nel forum italiano

La frase idiomatica è:
_La Domenica vado in palestra _(colloquiale senza preposizione)
oppure
_Di/alla Domenica vado in palestra _(scriverei quest'ultima versione).


----------



## Armodio

Senza preposizione né articolo, invece, a voler sottolineare non l'abitudinarietà e l'iteratività, ma soltanto l'evento in sé: _vado/andrò in palestra domenica _o _domenica vado/andrò in palestra, _ossia _questa domenica._


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao
A domenica, vado in palestra.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao
> A domenica, vado in palestra.


E questo in che lingua è scritto?


----------



## alfaalfa

Vi saluto. Ci vediamo domenica. Io vado in palestra.


----------



## danieleferrari

Per l'OP:

A) Allora ci vediamo domenica in palestra?
B) Sì, va bene.
A) Allora *a domenica*! 👋
B) *A domenica*! 👋

Naturalmente, la preposizione scelta varia in base a situazione e fine comunicativo. Hanno valore diverso.

In questo caso, '*a domenica*' vuol dire '*ci vediamo domenica*'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

alfaalfa said:


> Vi saluto. Ci vediamo domenica. Io vado in palestra.


Ah scusa, non avevo capito.
Senza una spiegazione quel "A" può confondere un non madrelingua.


----------



## bearded

Vedo una differenza di significato:
Mi pare che la frase citata nella domanda voglia dire ''nella giornata di Domenica vado in palestra''.
Invece ''A Domenica. Vado in palestra'' può significare ''Adesso io vado in palestra, e ci vediamo Domenica (magari altrove)''.
Pertanto non mi sembra che la formulazione ''A Domenica. Vado in palestra'' corrisponda a quanto richiesto.


----------



## danieleferrari

bearded said:


> Vedo una differenza di significato:
> Mi pare che la frase citata nella domanda voglia dire ''nella giornata di Domenica vado in palestra''.
> Invece ''A Domenica. Vado in palestra'' può significare ''Adesso io vado in palestra, e ci vediamo Domenica (magari altrove)''.
> Pertanto non mi sembra che la formulazione ''A Domenica. Vado in palestra'' corrisponda a quanto richiesto.


Concordo, caro @bearded, per questo ho cercato di motivare quanto esposto dal nostro @alfaalfa, perché altrimenti mi sembrava un commento un po' campato in aria per un non madrelingua, seppur naturalmente veritiero. Ci sono diverse combinazioni di preposizione più giorno, ma variano in base a cosa si vuole comunicare. A tal fine, risultano *fondamentali contesto e finalità comunicativa (entrambi già richiesti da @Paulfromitaly)*.

Es. *Per domenica* voglio l'elenco delle spese condominiali (esempio di cui l'OP non ha bisogno, solo per mostrare altre combinazioni).


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> ''nella giornata di Domenica vado in palestra''.
> ''A Domenica. Vado in palestra''  ''Adesso io vado in palestra, e ci vediamo Domenica (magari altrove)''.


Posso chiederti come mai usi l'iniziale maiuscola per "domenica"?


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Posso chiederti come mai usi l'iniziale maiuscola per "domenica"?


Seguo l'abitudine inveterata di usare l'iniziale maiuscola per i nomi dei giorni... Lo faccio istintivamente: forse è un uso antiquato/ingiustificato (o forse sono influenzato da lingue straniere), e dovrò emendarmi.


----------



## danieleferrari

bearded said:


> o forse sono influenzato da lingue straniere


Ma no, non mi fare calchi grafici da altre lingue, su.


----------



## bearded




----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> La frase idiomatica è:
> _La Domenica vado in palestra _(colloquiale senza preposizione) oppure
> _Di/alla Domenica vado in palestra _(scriverei quest'ultima versione).


Vale per tutti i giorni della settimana?

Per esempio:
Il lunedì vado in palestra
Di lunedì vado in palestra
Al lunedì vado in palestra


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Vale per tutti i giorni della settimana?


Secondo te può veramente esistere una proposizione o una regola grammaticale che si applica solo a certi giorni della settimana?


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Secondo te può veramente esistere una proposizione o una regola grammaticale che si applica solo a certi giorni della settimana?


Riesco ad immaginare   ...

(Fuori scherzo, l'uso delle preposizioni in italiano per i non madrelingua  non è facile.)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> (Fuori scherzo, l'uso delle preposizioni in italiano per i non madrelingua non è facile.)


Assolutamente d'accordo, ma la variabile non può essere il nome del giorno della settiamana...


----------



## Fulvia.ser

francisgranada said:


> (Fuori scherzo, l'uso delle preposizioni in italiano per i non madrelingua  non è facile.)


Solo per dire che "fuori scherzo" non è affatto idiomatico (anche se si capisce lo stesso).
Meglio, se proprio si vuole usare:
- a parte lo/gli scherzo/i
- scherzi a parte


----------

